# I would like to recommend...



## kryar (Mar 6, 2004)

Everyone,

I think that all writers should first be readers. That, of course, is my own personal feeling. Here are a few of my favorites.

*The Long Road Home*

By Ellen Emerson White. A story of Vietnam and its aftermath. Written from the perspective of a young nurse. I loved this book, and though it might be considered a bit juvenile, I still would recommend it.

*The Clan of the Cave Bear*

Jean M. Auel wrote this masterful novel and its sequels. I think that the wealth of knowledge and the depth of research made this novel a masterpiece. Definately a great read.

*Don Quijote de la Mancha*

By Miguel Cervantes. I love to read this book in the original translation. But, knowing that not everyone speaks Spanish, I recommend it in English too.

*Death Be Not Proud*

By John J. Gunther. A revealing and poignant look at the life and death of Johnny Gunther who died of a brain tumor. My freshman lit teacher introduced me to this book and I have loved it since reading it the first time.

*She Comes Undone*

By Wally Lamb. A good novel about a woman named Dolores, who suffered through some amazing things. Sipping Maalox in elementary. Reminds me of myself. I would recommend any book by Wally Lamb.

*Animal Dreams*

By Barbara Kingsolver. Alright I saved my all time very very mostest favoritest book in the whole wide world for last. I read this book my junior year of high school and I have kept a copy with me since. I'm not kidding from the Seattle, Washington to Lima Peru, from Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic to Baghdad, Iraq this book has gone where I have gone and slept where I have slept. My poor copy is so tattered and torn, as well it should be, it has survived a huricane, a war and being used as a pillow. I love it! 

I hope you guys can find time to check out these books!

santiago


----------



## Pawn (Mar 6, 2004)

I'd best get Animal Dreams, as it comes so incredibly highly recommended. That is, if i ever finish Being and Nothingness. Philosophy is terrible bedtime reading..

If you speak Spanish, I'm encouraged to ask if you're familiar with the famous spanish poet Pablo Neruda? I was wondering if the translations do his original work justice.


----------



## kryar (Mar 6, 2004)

Pawn,

As a child I moved to España to live with my maternal great grandmother. Her first words to me were this: "I will not have you learning filth in my home." Then she put on her hat and we walked down to a bookstore, where she picked out five books that I would read to her nightly. One was Khalil Gibran. The next four were all books of poetry written by Pablo Neruda. I was an eleven year old child reading "La Alteza de Macchu Picchu" The Heights of Macchu Picchu. That's what started me in poetry and writing. To speak frankly I've never read Neruda in English. Only in Spanish. But I will see if I can't find a translation of his work...

santiago


----------



## Pawn (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks for that. I have an uncle who along with his spanish wife are endevouring to teach their child both english and spanish from age 0, by speaking both languages around the house. Of all languages besides latin and russian, it's that which I wish I spoke most. Neruda from an early age.. that puts you in an even better position to me and Pen, who confess to having grown up with more Blake than bouncy castles...


----------



## Lily (Mar 6, 2004)

kryar, if you're fluent in Spanish, try Antonio Buero Vallejo's play _En La Ardiente Oscuridad_. It's wonderful  And thanks for the recommendations


----------



## kryar (Mar 10, 2004)

Lily,

I'll look that up. I believe that I've read it, but it may have been some of his other works.

santiago


----------



## klaus (Mar 14, 2004)

I only read two poems by Pablo in english around 4 years ago, when adolescence invariably urges me to seek a haven for juvenile frustrations.

Those two poems feel vague to me now...I only remember how I perceived his poetic world in those two verses...I remember "crystal moon", "red branches", some lover's pledge to forget the other, "sleeping like an ember"...

On the whole a very dreamy world to me...and that's why I was so fascinated by them.


----------

